# Leafblower-proof mulch?



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck with this problem. I had a similar one at a previous home. I tried the rocks, but the leaves managed to infiltrate those as well. 

What seemed to work the best was shredded cypress mulch. It has a stringy consistency to it and allows for leaf blowing, especially when it's wet. The only problem is finding it. It may be available only regionally. If you go with bark mulch, stay away from the large redwood chunks. Their larger surface area only serves to catch the air from the blower.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Why don't you just use a rake instead of the blower?


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

sestivers said:


> Why don't you just use a rake instead of the blower?


Some people have a lot of trees and large yards. Sometimes raking isn't practical, especially if you're older.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I do a combination of raking and blowing, but our yard is close to an acre and has probably 50 maple trees that are 50 to 75 feet tall, and all of my neighbors on all sides have similar yards. It goes without saying that we have a lot of leaves in our neighborhood.


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

perpetual98 said:


> I do a combination of raking and blowing, but our yard is close to an acre and has probably 50 maple trees that are 50 to 75 feet tall, and all of my neighbors on all sides have similar yards. It goes without saying that we have a lot of leaves in our neighborhood.


I now live in the woods....I gave up on leaves a long time ago.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Trade in one of those leaf blowers for a leaf vac/mulcher for use in and around the beds. I have a Ryobi that's powerful enough to suck up the leaves, but too weak to suk up mulch/bark/gravel.


----------

